# New ISO skiff



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

Skimmer Skiff would be your best bet, larger beam and overall more fishable imo then the Gheenoe. However, you will be trading it in for a larger one in no time.


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

Thanks. That’s what I was thinking the same. I like the gheenoe but based on current pricing and new competitors, it’s hard for me to pass up the skimmer.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Get a test ride . I was out on Lake Monroe in my 16' Mod-V Alumacraft quite choppy .

I also own a G-noe and would NOT have wanted to be in those conditions in the "noe"

A noe is a fine boat but very limited when conditions crop up . also look at the freeboard and beam in your search .

But the noe IS my go-to choice for small calm rivers ...


----------

